# Endoscopy and FM



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Just had an endoscopy yesterday and have 5 polyps removed from my stomach. They are the benign ones but it wasn't a pleasant experience. I didn't feel anything during the procedure, but last night and today I feel like I have been hit by a mack truck. I guess any invasive procedures can make FM patients sore. I have a sore throat and sore belly. Hopefully it will pass! Wonder if anyone else had problems with either upper endoscopy or colonoscopy due to FM or CFS?Tania


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Bump. Hope the soreness didn't last too long for you Tania.


----------

